
Ask HN: How to mitigate damage of excessive screen time? - jmstfv
To be more precise, excessive screen time coupled with sedentary lifestyle. What are your techniques to alleviate damage of this duo?
======
thisone
I changed the thing I have (and want to have) control over, the sedentary
lifestyle.

The time I spend not being sedentary is also the time I don't spend in front
of screens.

------
akulbe
Treadmill desk. I alternate between sitting and standing. Standing by itself
is bad for you, just like sitting all the time is bad for you. The key is to
_MOVE_.

I make use of the Pomodoro Technique, and walk in 25 minute cycles, and then
sit for a few minutes while I break. After a couple of hours of doing that,
I'll sit down for an hour.

This is my office setup:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/089qqvaa7j5ob77/office_setup.jpg?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/089qqvaa7j5ob77/office_setup.jpg?dl=0)

------
MichaelBurge
2 quick things I've done:

* Buy tinted glasses that filter out blue light; darken websites & text editors & terminals

* Have a set of dumbbells nearby that you can exercise with

~~~
elviejo
I agree using tinted glasses really helps your eyes rest... And helps to fall
sleep faster.

You can read more infomation about it here: [https://lowbluelights.com/the-
science-behind-lbl/](https://lowbluelights.com/the-science-behind-lbl/)

------
peterburke
Dark code theme is one of the most important ones if you spend a lot of time
coding. If that's not your thing use gray background.

Filter blue light, use small screens, use arc dark theme, reduce brightness to
match daylight time.

Take micro breaks (walk to your mailbox, get coffee, walk the dog, whatever).

------
hijinks
max an on the go lunch and at lunch time go out for a walk while eating? Then
when you get use to it, before breakfast go out for quick brisk walk then and
try to get mobile and away from the screen

------
abhimskywalker
* mostly keeping screen brightness at ~30%

* f.lux

* pomodro sessions and walk-breaks

* compulsively execute post-work 1hr evening exercise

* at least 6 hour sleep everyday in darkish room.

* Live with hope that these counter most of the sedentary work-lifestyle damage :)

------
sova
Forest & Nature Hiking! Plus: you can adjust your eyes on nearer and farther
stuff more easily when there are lots of trees about, and that helps for eye
plasticity!

------
aidenn0
Standing desk; a regularly scheduled activity that involves moving, preferably
one that you like (sports league, martial arts &c).

------
kleer001
some automatic timers and reminders, a little dumb app on my phone that goes
off every 45 minutes during work hours, a jog in the morning, etc...

